# LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1010 66MHz  Ultra3 SCSI Adapter

## thoughtform

i have a quantum atlas 10k rpm 36gb SCSI drive

it is the only SCSI device in my system.

Linux teh 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #14 Tue Nov 8 09:02:20 EST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

dmesg output:

sym0: <1010-66> rev 0x1 at pci 0000:01:09.0 irq 12

sym0: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, LVD, parity checking

sym0: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym0: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym0: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi0 : sym-2.2.1

  Vendor: QUANTUM   Model: ATLAS 10K 36SCA   Rev: UCP0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

 target0:0:0: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

 target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:0: asynchronous.

sym0: unexpected disconnect

 target0:0:0: Domain Validation Initial Inquiry Failed

 target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

sym1: <1010-66> rev 0x1 at pci 0000:01:09.1 irq 11

sym1: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, LVD, parity checking

sym1: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym1: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym1: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi1 : sym-2.2.1

SCSI device sda: 71755944 512-byte hdwr sectors (36739 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 71755944 512-byte hdwr sectors (36739 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1248 MB in  2.00 seconds = 623.78 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   18 MB in  3.22 seconds =   5.60 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 2048 (on)

 geometry     = 35037/64/32, sectors = 36739043328, start = 0

5mb/s is pathetic! my IDE drives are getting 5 or 6 times that speed.

here is my kernel config

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=0

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

0000:01:09.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1010 66MHz  Ultra3 SCSI Adapter (rev 01)

0000:01:09.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1010 66MHz  Ultra3 SCSI Adapter (rev 01)

------------------------------------

edit:

this card has 2 scsi busses. i noticed the 2 were on the same SCSI ID

so i disabled the one i'm not using and now i'm getting around 25mb/s vs the 5mb/s

i was getting previously.

still seems kinda slow for this drive. does anyone else have this setup?

----------

## Hakimoto

Howdy,

same setup here, same chip, same drive, but I have it as a second drive, not as root.

From dmesg:

```
sym0: <1010-33> rev 0x1 at pci 0000:00:01.0 irq 17

sym0: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, LVD, parity checking

sym0: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym0: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym0: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi0 : sym-2.2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.1[B] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sym1: <1010-33> rev 0x1 at pci 0000:00:01.1 irq 18

sym1: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, LVD, parity checking

sym1: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym1: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym1: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym1: SCAN AT BOOT disabled for targets 2 3 4 5 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15.

sym1: SCAN FOR LUNS disabled for targets 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15.

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi1 : sym-2.2.1

  Vendor: IBM       Model: DDYS-T18350N      Rev: S96H

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

 target1:0:0: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

 target1:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

 target1:0:0: asynchronous.

 target1:0:0: wide asynchronous.

 target1:0:0: FAST-80 WIDE SCSI 160.0 MB/s DT (12.5 ns, offset 62)

 target1:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

  Vendor: MAXTOR    Model: ATLAS10K4_36WLS   Rev: DFV0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

 target1:0:1: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

 target1:0:1: Beginning Domain Validation

 target1:0:1: asynchronous.

 target1:0:1: wide asynchronous.

 target1:0:1: FAST-80 WIDE SCSI 160.0 MB/s DT IU QAS (12.5 ns, offset 62)

sym1: unexpected disconnect

 target1:0:1: Write Buffer failure 700ff

 target1:0:1: Domain Validation Disabing Information Units

 1:0:1:0: phase change 6-7 11@015b6fa0 resid=10.

 1:0:1:0: M_REJECT received (8:8).

sym1: unexpected disconnect

 target1:0:1: Write Buffer failure 700ff

 target1:0:1: Domain Validation detected failure, dropping back

 target1:0:1: FAST-40 SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (25 ns, offset 31)

 target1:0:1: Ending Domain Validation

```

The LSI Logic BIOS reports it to sync fine to 160 MB/s, provided the driver loads. It seems that this may be a bug with the driver and these particular drives. They obviously do 160 MB/s, so why not for us?

----------

## thoughtform

well this case is closed for me, now.

i pulled the card and drive and gave them back to my brother.

perhaps he'll have better luck with a windows machine.

 :Sad: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

I don't know does it matter or make any difference with the card, but do you've 66Mhz PCI-bus ?

(which is usually only in servers) Anyway that driver supports both 33Mhz & 66Mhz, but could it be the reason for bad performance ? (I dunno)

But I think you should read the document for the driver at  :Shocked: 

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/Documentation/scsi/sym53c8xx_2.txt
```

There's some info for troubleshooting and some performance tips (tagged queque depth 64, sychronous data transfer mode !?!?) and at the end there's some info of errors like

```
  Bit 0x04 : UDC  Unexpected Disconnection

             Indicates that the device released the SCSI BUS when the chip

             was not expecting this to happen. A device may behave so to

             indicate the SCSI initiator that an error condition not reportable

              using the SCSI protocol has occurred.

  Bit 0x02 : RST  SCSI BUS Reset

             Generally SCSI targets do not reset the SCSI BUS, although any

             device on the BUS can reset it at any time.

  Bit 0x01 : PAR  Parity

             SCSI parity error detected.

  On a faulty SCSI BUS, any error condition among SGE (0x08), UDC (0x04) and

  PAR (0x01) may be detected by the chip. If your SCSI system sometimes

  encounters such error conditions, especially SCSI GROSS ERROR, then a SCSI

  BUS problem is likely the cause of these errors.
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hakimoto

Heya,

me, I have it as an onboard chipset in an Intergraph Zx10. They have ServerWorks ServerSet III chipsets and are optimized for massive data throughput, and yes, even the PCI slots are fast ones.  :Wink:  But since I'm using onboard that's not really a matter. 

In any case, the controllers perform to a full 160 MB/s under Windows and Gentoo. It's just when the Maxtor drives are attached (remember, the common thing here is the drive), that it only gets 40 MB/s, my IBM 18 gig drive gives me full performance, as can also be seen from my dmesg output. 

Might be worth harassing Maxtor about... but then the drive's already out of warranty... 

I also exclude cabling as an issue. The cabling from my onboard wide SCSI connector to the drives is high-grade, 3 figures SCSI cable with a state-of-the-art LVD terminator.

This is an annoying thing, when you have nice hardware, and it doesn't play nicely...

Any thoughts appreciated other than trying to get some support from Maxtor...

TIA

----------

## Hakimoto

I ran some tests today, using SpinRite 6, bootable CD, to run benchmarks on the drives. The IBM UltraStar 18 gigger gives burst 30 MB/s sustained 43 MB/s, the Maxtor Atlas 10k4 36 gigger gives 44 MB/s burst and 65 MB/s sustained. So it looks like it's not the drive or the chipset after all? Maybe a bug in the driver?

Does anybody else here have a setup like this and can test it without the linux driver? Like in another OS or using soft like SpinRite? Might be very few around that do, and even fewer that might care, but if anyone can shed light on this, would be great.

I'd love to see this drive work to its full too. Jeez, 65 MB / s sustained and I have to make do with a quarter of the nominal bus speed inside linux...  :Sad: 

TIA

----------

